
Your insurer wants to know everything about you - kawera
http://www.smh.com.au/business/retail/your-insurer-wants-to-know-everything-about-you-20151201-gld5t1.html
======
medymed
Perhaps the NSA should offer insurance.

Otherwise, a Facebook+Visa+Google insurance joint venture, where their data is
not available to others, could be a formidable company.

